# Anyone Hear of Pet Corrector??



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

My neighbor has a miniature pinscher which is very active--jumps on her and bites at her clothes when she returns home from work-- and barks uncontrollably at the slightest bit of noise etc. She just purchased something called the Pet Corrector which puts out a "hiss" of compressed air when the nozzle is pressed. I don't think the air is aimed at the dog (but I'm not sure) and the dog immediately stops the barking. I checked on line at Amazon reviews which are mostly very positive. The idea behind it is that the hissing sound simulates the noise snakes make which stops the dog from any activity in which they are involved. Some reviewers go on to say that after a few occasions of air expulsion, just taking out the red can will stop the barking. I have never heard of this before and I am skeptical of the long term results. Also, I don't know if there is a sound only the dog can hear which could be unpleasant. I have a sneaky suspicion that the hiss is actually frightening the dog--which does not sound like a positive way to train the dog. However, excessive barking is difficult to control... I would be interested if anyone has heard of this and your opinions.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, I have it. When you press it, you don't do it towards the dog. It is just the unpleasant sound for the dog that makes them stop barking and at that moment when you have their attention and they don't bark, you praise them for being quiet... So it's not just the spray. You have to do it all together. It comes with the instructions and tips on how to use it. I have used it just a couple of times and when I take the red spray, Ache knows what it is.... It is inexpensive so I think it is worth a try.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

LunasMom said:


> My neighbor has a miniature pinscher which is very active--jumps on her and bites at her clothes when she returns home from work-- and barks uncontrollably at the slightest bit of noise etc. She just purchased something called the Pet Corrector which puts out a "hiss" of compressed air when the nozzle is pressed. I don't think the air is aimed at the dog (but I'm not sure) and the dog immediately stops the barking. I checked on line at Amazon reviews which are mostly very positive. The idea behind it is that the hissing sound simulates the noise snakes make which stops the dog from any activity in which they are involved. Some reviewers go on to say that after a few occasions of air expulsion, just taking out the red can will stop the barking. I have never heard of this before and I am skeptical of the long term results. Also, I don't know if there is a sound only the dog can hear which could be unpleasant. I have a sneaky suspicion that the hiss is actually frightening the dog--which does not sound like a positive way to train the dog. However, excessive barking is difficult to control... I would be interested if anyone has heard of this and your opinions.


On the diabetic-dog forums, MinPins are notorious for being difficult. I suspect it's largely genetic. Probably very easily aroused, and difficult to calm.

People have all kinds of ideas about ways to punish dogs, and all have the potential for fallout of various kinds - all the hazards of punishment come into the picture as possibilities, when humans punish dogs.

With MinPins, I'd prefer to avoid using punishment as much as possible. I agree that the hiss is likely to frighten the dog, maybe not seriously, but it's hard to tell; a lot depends on context.

If the hiss succeeds in preventing the unwanted behavior (barking), then it's punishment.

If it were me, I'd suggest to the MinPin owner that she acquire the works of Turid Rugaas, at least the ones on canine calming signals, and also the little book on Barking.

http://www.coherentdog.org/vek/stressdown.php

Meantime, here's an idea to begin reducing the jump-and-bite on the owner's return. Maybe others here have other ideas as well. The biting sounds like over-aroused response - not intentional aggression.

I'd guess likely the owner has been instructed to ignore the dog when she first comes home; that's a standard recommendation, even among positive trainers. However, I see nothing wrong with greeting the over-aroused dog first - simply, the dog could be calmed first!

This assumes the dog knows how to Sit; if not, some other behavior can be asked for instead of Sit. Any other will do, including dancing on the hind legs.

To get my idea to work, when the owner comes home, she should have on her treats (small, but a goodly handful) of very high value to the dog. She should (contrary to a lot of advice I see; this is my personal opinion, designed to help calm the dog) ask the dog to do its little trick (whether it's Sit, or dancing, or anything else), and then feed a tiny treat - and repeat, several times in succession. The treat, of course, is a reward for doing the behavior.

If she's not practiced in this kind of training, she could begin with calming signals - that is, turn her side or back to the dog (whereupon the dog is just as likely to jump and bite), but if she can get a half-second pause in the dog's jumping behavior, and ask for a behavior incompatible with jumping (and biting), she'll have a start on teaching the dog a new home-coming ritual/routine. And that's the point of this kind of exercise. A dog so aroused is typically easily frightened, and perhaps has some separation anxiety. Beginning to work with a brief homecoming ritual might begin to change the dog's perceptions - and emotions - because it's the EMOTIONS that are involved here.

I think it's perfectly reasonable to greet your dog first, when you come home. And it doesn't take long; maybe half a minute.

It IS important to be consistent with the ritual/routine, in order to gain some control over the over-the-top arousal - and expect it to take a little time for the dog to gain confidence in the ritual/routine, too. Maybe several days, maybe a week or more.

Now, I'm open to other ideas for using positive techniques to help with this dog. The essence here is to substitute a wanted behavior for an unwanted one.

I like your thinking, Carol.

Sat, 17 Mar 2012 12:38:55 (PDT)


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I wouldn't think that this would fall under the 'negative reinforcement' category, at least not if used correctly (with lots of positive reinforcement for good behavior, as the Teresita stated above). There is punishment, negative reinforcement, and then there corrective techniques - techniques that can be mildly unpleasant to the animal but whose entire purpose is really just to redirect the animal's attention so that you can show them the 'correct' (correct being what you want them to do) way to behave. IMO, tools such as the compressed air, ultrasonic whistles, the vibration setting on an electronic collar, etc. are not much different from "SSH!" ing the dog, using gentle corrections with the leash when training to leash walk, or saying a stern "NO!" and so on - AS long as they are used correctly. All of these techniques will not really hurt the dog, and they certainly seem more humane than what happens so many times when a dog's barking or other wanted behaviors are so bad that they end up being abused or neglected by their owners, or surrendered to an animal shelter (usually to be put down).

That being said, ALL tools and techniques used when training a dog should be carefully evaluated with regards to the dog's temperament (AND the owner's; if the owner starts using _any _tool like a punishment rather than a training tool, then it does in fact become a punishment).

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I get so confused what is a negative teaching and whats not. Its like you can read about training and think it makes sence or ill try that and then others think it is a punishment. Even the word NO is suppose to be a negative punishment. Really how is a beginner trainer to know. I have always been a bit to lazy and I don't fallow threw with being consistent so my two are not very well trained.
I read that putting some pennies in a can and shaking it when they bark is a good training tool not much different then the air IMA. I stopped because it was suppose to be a negative punishment. It did get them to stop but of all the four barking dogs here Maddie was really effected in a negative way it really scared her so much she piddled I felt really bad.I will not be using that training tool again. A friend hired a trainer to come to their home to salve the barking every thing they told me to do seemed like a negative punishment like spraying water in their face.
I have been mostly trying to introduce the sisters to what they are barking at. I know no matter what they are going to continue to bark. I don't want them to think they cant. Their are times I feel its okay and even good they can communicate something by barking . It does get embarrassing especially when a stranger is involved. I tell them mine are in need of more socializing and they are just a bit afraid of you and could you please take the time to just say hi and let them sniff your hand. By doing this I have been able to stop the barking much faster. I have no idea what I'm suppose to do when they bark at another dog? I have had experienced Havanese breeders and probably most train what I have learned to be old school . So its hard to determine what is right and what is wrong. Most the time when I read the articles Dave gives us I have troubles understand what the heck they are talking about. I wish it wasn't so hard for me to just get it. I have no problem just loving them and providing for them why is this training stuff so hard?


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

heatherk said:


> [snip]
> 
> That being said, ALL tools and techniques used when training a dog should be carefully evaluated with regards to the dog's temperament (AND the owner's; if the owner starts using _any _tool like a punishment rather than a training tool, then it does in fact become a punishment).
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Well-said Heather. You are working to think in DOG terms, and that, if you ask me, is what will best help both dog and owner.

I believe Havanese are, by nature, somewhat sensitive dogs. Most small dogs are, anyway. Some are genetically far more nervous than others!

I wouldn't worry too much about this positive/negative punishment/reinforcement as one learns to teach one's dogs; those definitions, "scientific" as they are, can be very puzzling.

I believe that anyone who wants to work with and teach our dogs, the most useful things to be aware of are these:

1) Dogs learn by association. They associate what is going on in their environments with what their experiences are.

2) The first response of any dog to the environment is emotional. So it helps if we can observe our dogs' emotions. We can also learn subtle signals that indicate even low-level stress; learning the calming signals helps with this, as dogs exhibit those signals when they start feeling stressed, before the stress gets heavy.

For instance, licking the lips, turning the head away, turning the back or side, lifting a paw, yawning (a sign of considerable stress) - there are lots of others.

We could explore the positive/negative reinforcement/punishment, if somebody wants to. I can't remember where it is, but I think it was Dave who explained this a little while back.

3) This is what I think is really important for us and our dogs: our dogs need to learn to trust us - fully! EVEN IF we have to do nasty things to them at times. Anything we can do (or not-do) to build and maintain that trust will be helpful - useful - wonderful - for our dogs and us.

My Australian Terrier Kumbi learned to trust me even though I had to give him injections twice a day, and sometimes, prick him multiple times in a day to measure his blood glucose levels (he was diabetic).

I believe Camellia could learn to trust me similarly. It would just take some time to build that trust.

The major reason using punishing techniques (anything the dog doesn't like) is risky is that we CANNOT know just what the dog will associate the unpleasant experience with. Often, it's us - the wielders of penny-cans (good instincts, Suzi - and good observations, too) the holders of spray-bottles (not conditioners, but face-sprayers (water?); the holders of leashes attached to choke chains (I trust nobody here jerks on choke chains on their Havs).

A dog can associate us doing nasty things to them with anything else in the environment, too.

I recommend the works of Turid Rugaas, first, her works on calming signals, but then also, her book on barking, and the one on pulling on leashes. And actually, anything else she's produced.

I just found a new book by Jolanta Benal; I'm going to get it, by hook or by crook. This woman REALLY knows what she's doing!

The Dog Trainer's Complete Guide to a Happy, Well-Behaved Pet by Jolanta Benal, CPDT-KA, CBCC-KA

http://dogtrainer.quickanddirtytips.com

Jolanta is the current guest author on the Yahoo group DogRead:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DogRead/

She'll be there through 31 March.

Sat, 17 Mar 2012 18:53:40 (PDT)


----------

